# Tri power



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm thinking on getting a trip power set up for my rebuilt 65 lemans 326.anyone no a good place with good prices?Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

CPL said:


> I'm thinking on getting a trip power set up for my rebuilt 65 lemans 326.anyone no a good place with good prices?Thanks


1.) Did you install a healthy cam to handle the tri-power?

2.) What do you call a good price, or what are you willing to spend?

:thumbsup:


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes I put in a healthy cam.don't know what they go for


----------



## JOE CAPP (Apr 12, 2015)

Try (Pontiac tripower) google search. The site will walk you through total rebuilds of all three carbs with great video tutorials and they have all the parts you would need to get the job done. I just finished rebuilding a set on a 66 intake that will sit on top of a 428, Very happy with the results ! I chose the 66 intake because it has three large base carbs, 65 and down have a smaller center or primary carb .


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

Cool thanks will the 66 fit on the 65 326


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

CPL said:


> Cool thanks will the 66 fit on the 65 326


Yes, '65 and up use the same intake bolt pattern, so '65 or '66 will fit. The '65 has the smaller center carb and larger outer carbs while the '66 has all the same larger carbs. I would say the '66 is more desired.

You have a number of options on how you want to go. You can cobble up a tri-power by buying pieces, ie manifold, carbs, linkages, etc.., get rebuilt carbs or rebuild your own - which includes original factory type carbs or, buying the typical rochester 2 barrel carb and buying the aftermarket tri-power bases and then rebuilding them yourself. Here is the link for the above mentioned site and it'll give you an idea of costs - Welcome to Pontiac Tripower | Pontiac Tripower

You can also purchase a complete and rebuilt set-up ready to install, but these are not inexpensive and, you want to make sure the builder is reputable and offers a hassle free guarantee - and he pays the shipping costs if you have an issue and need to send it back. Seems prices range from around $2,000 to almost $4,000 depending on quality of rebuild. :thumbsup:


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

Great thanks for that. pontiac jim


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Having run both a '65 tripower and a '66 tripower on the same engine, I can say that the '66 produces more 'seat of the pants' power. I think the '65 unit would be a better match for the smaller 326 engine. I once ran a '65 tripower on a 326 with a Crane Fireball cam and headers with a 4 speed, and it was a runner. That said, '65 center carbs are expensive and rare. Getting a '66 unit would be cheaper and easier, in the long run. Be sure to take the center carb off any prospective intake and look inside for heat cracks, and underneath as well. '66 Tripower is the only one prone to cracking due to the manifold-mounted choke stove. Rochester 2bbl's are simple, durable carbs, and a tripower is an easy to tune solid performer. I haven't touched the unit on my '65 in about 30 years.....I rebuilt it in the early '80's. Still runs like a scalded cat. The Pontiac tripower not only looks killer, it will turn your car into a real tire burner!


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

I found a 66 tri power good shape original carbs I will restore the whole unit,was looking for history info on the manifold id#9782888.anyone have any info on this unit
Thanks


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

My mistake casting number is 9782898,date code A36


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

CPL said:


> My mistake casting number is 9782898,date code A36


Casting number is for the 1966 tri-power intake. Date A=January, 3=3rd, 6=1966.


----------

